# One Screen Two Different Writings



## Curious (May 16, 2016)

I have a hp pavilion g7 desktop. When writing I was wondering if I can have two screens in one, when I write. One screen for writing and one screen for editing. Perhaps the top/bottom can be top writing below editing on the same screen?
curious


----------



## Retired (May 16, 2016)

*Re: One Screen Two Two Different Writings.*

Paul,

What software are you using for your writing.  That might give a better indication as to what you can do.  I am not familiar with a split screen functionality for the same document, though I stand to be corrected.

Perhaps you could elaborate on what you want to accomplish and why this functionality is important, then someone may have a suggestion.

Also, please do not include your email address in a Forum post, as doing so can result in spam bots picking up your email address.


----------



## Curious (May 16, 2016)

*Re: One Screen Two Two Different Writings.*

Windows seven. hp Pavilion. The reply screen is big enough to see two different writings, one for the writing and one for the editing. curious


----------



## Retired (May 16, 2016)

*Re: One Screen Two Two Different Writings.*

I understand, but what* program* are you using for writing on your HP windows 7?  Are you using Microsoft Word or some other word processor?


----------



## Curious (May 16, 2016)

*Re: One Screen Two Two Different Writings.*

The journal 4. Curious


----------



## Retired (May 16, 2016)

*Re: One Screen Two Two Different Writings.*

I've looked through the website for the Journal, and cannot see  a way to split screen entries.  When I work on a project where I want to create several drafts before I decide on the final version, I use the Windows "Save As" function, and save each draft with a different filename (usually with the suffix ver1, ver2, ver3 etc.

That way I can go back and retrieve phrases or content from earlier versions and paste them into my final copy.   By doing it this way, you could probably open each version in a separate window on your desktop, and view them all at once, sequentially or however you choose.

You could also write to the developer of the Journal at support@davidrm.com to ask for technical support as is offered on the website.

If you currently use version 4 of the Journal, know that the current version is #7 and there is an upgrade offer HERE you might want to explore.


----------



## Rozi95 (Sep 16, 2016)

*Re: One Screen Two Two Different Writings.*

I use google docs, it's so simple, but when I don't have internet I use Microsoft word.


----------



## Retired (Sep 16, 2016)

> when I don't have internet I use Microsoft word.



There is an online app of Microsoft Word available if you have a Microsoft Outlook / Onedrive account.  Also included is Excel and Powerpoint online.


----------

